# Ace Attorney : Dual Destinies released for Android



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

after being released on both 3ds and IOS, the ace attorney series has come to yet another platform, but there are some differences this time around on mobile, while you could purchase each episode of the game separately on IOS, the Android version is a One-time purchase for $25.99, this purchases episodes 1-5, with the special episode and costume add-ons also available for purchase.

Some info​Supported Devices◆
◆◇ Setup and Environment ◇◆
・Supported OS versions:
Android 4.4 through 7.1.1

・Minimum Hardware Requirements
2GB of RAM
(Intel processors are not supported)


Source : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.capcom.gyakusai5en&hl=en
​


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Android 4.4 through 7.1.1


well shit, I have 7.1.2


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> well shit, I have 7.1.2


well I guess its time to learn how to downgrade


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> well I guess its time to learn how to downgrade






you could've just typed this by the way


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 87983
> you could've just typed this by the way


the google play page said. 7.1.1, and that's what I posted.......I don't lie to my readers


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> the google play page said. 7.1.1, and that's what I posted.......I don't lie to my readers


I posted a screenshot of the GPlay page kek


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I posted a screenshot of the GPlay page kek


.........quit the shit dude, I just checked the page on PC, and It didn't say that


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> .........quit the shit dude, I just checked the page on PC, and It didn't say that


----------



## fedehda (May 24, 2017)

Fight fight fight!


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2017)

For the record, it says both lol. Says what the OP said in the app description, and what Smiley said on the actual app specs.


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> For the record, it says both lol. Says what the OP said in the app description, and what Smiley said on the actual app specs.


:thinking:
I see. so the devs were dumbarses then.

also kek, did OP just copy a part of the description?


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> :thinking:
> I see. so the devs were dumbarses then.
> 
> also kek, did OP just copy a part of the description?


Yup, it would seem so lol. Rip nice formatting, you died before you had a chance to live.


----------



## sweis12 (May 24, 2017)

The apps description says 4.4 to 7.1.1


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> The apps description says 4.4 to 7.1.1


we're already over this, dude.


----------



## matpower (May 24, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> The apps description says 4.4 to 7.1.1


Being technical, there's no difference in API levels between 7.1.1 and 7.1.2, ergo, everything that works in Android 7.1.1 works in 7.1.2 by default. (Nougat API level is 24 for 7.0 and 25 for 7.1)
App description is wrong, so is the OP in a way. I have a feeling that this app description was written before April or whoever wrote it didn't know that there was a minor revision released.


----------



## sweis12 (May 24, 2017)

Off topic, but is the Phoenix write games for GBA any good?


----------



## Scarlet (May 24, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> Off topic, but is the Phoenix write games for GBA any good?


They were all remade, there's really no reason to play the originals imo.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 24, 2017)

2GB RAM? Good thing I've ordered a 3GB RAM phone so I'll try this after I receive it and get it all settled.

Good to see Nintendo-y (think it's a Nintendo franchise) on a non-Nintendo platform.


----------



## Lia (May 24, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> Off topic, but is the Phoenix write games for GBA any good?


if you know japanese sure


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2017)

No Intel processors? Well damn, that sucks for every Android+Windows 10 dual boot tablet :/


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 28, 2017)

thats cool


----------



## smileyhead (May 28, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> No Intel processors? Well damn, that sucks for every Android+Windows 10 dual boot tablet :/


...and every x86 Android tablet. because those exist for some idiotic reason. (mine included)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2017)

Can't wait to try this on bluestacks and my Nvidia shield TV


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 28, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can't wait to try this on bluestacks and my Nvidia shield TV


i don't have a fucking idea what is nvidia shield TV but use bluestacks is a good idea i didn't thought about that XD


----------



## smileyhead (May 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't have a fucking idea what is nvidia shield TV


https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/shield/shield-tv/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't have a fucking idea what is nvidia shield TV but use bluestacks is a good idea i didn't thought about that XD


 Is a brand of android consoles by NVIDIA, the makers of the ever popular Graphics card/Chipset boards.


----------



## fedehda (May 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i don't have a fucking idea what is nvidia shield TV but use bluestacks is a good idea i didn't thought about that XD


A NVidia Shield TV is an android-based tablet which is commonly used to play. And you can connect it to the TV.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 28, 2017)

hmmmmmmmm thank you guys, i saw this a long time ago but i don't even remember the name XD
do you guys think this worth?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> Off topic, but is the Phoenix write games for GBA any good?





ScarletKohaku said:


> They were all remade, there's really no reason to play the originals imo.


Basically this. The 3 GBA games was only released in Japan, Until the NDS came out and they made them for NDS, Plus the music and graphics look better than the GBA game, and you can play it on NDS or get the Complete Trilogy compilation game on 3DS (Download only). Is also on wii ware, but My opinion the 3DS helps with the second screen to make the game a bit better to play. Don't play the GBA games, is not worth it unless you just curious.



fedehda said:


> A NVidia Shield TV is an android-based tablet which is commonly used to play. And you can connect it to the TV


Shield TV is NOT a tablet. Shield Tablet is a tablet, shield tv is a Console you plug into a tv. 


BlueFox gui said:


> hmmmmmmmm thank you guys, i saw this a long time ago but i don't even remember the name XD
> do you guys think this worth?


I spent $300 on mine, i say is worth it. Unless you don't want 500GB internal storage, you can cheap out and buy a 16GB one for $100 less (Well least in USA )


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ...and every x86 Android tablet. because those exist for some idiotic reason. (mine included)



Android X86 isn't bad. Most apps work well and if I remember well, there's also a decent ARM to X86 emulator for it.



BlueFox gui said:


> i don't have a fucking idea what is nvidia shield TV but use bluestacks is a good idea i didn't thought about that XD



How do you not know what a Shield TV is?!?! Its the foundation of the Nintendo Switch. As for Bluestacks, that might also be considered Android X86 and might be a no go for this game.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 29, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Android X86 isn't bad. Most apps work well and if I remember well, there's also a decent ARM to X86 emulator for it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you not know what a Shield TV is?!?! Its the foundation of the Nintendo Switch. As for Bluestacks, that might also be considered Android X86 and might be a no go for this game.


i saw shield TV a long time ago but i don't even remember about it


----------



## smileyhead (May 29, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> there's also a decent ARM to X86 emulator for it.


*spits drink*
*WHERE*


----------



## nl255 (May 29, 2017)

matpower said:


> Being technical, there's no difference in API levels between 7.1.1 and 7.1.2, ergo, everything that works in Android 7.1.1 works in 7.1.2 by default. (Nougat API level is 24 for 7.0 and 25 for 7.1)
> App description is wrong, so is the OP in a way. I have a feeling that this app description was written before April or whoever wrote it didn't know that there was a minor revision released.



Unless it checks the android version and refuses to run.  Similar to how lots of Windows 7/8 software would not run on "Windows 9" which is why they went from 8 to 10.


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Unless it checks the android version and refuses to run.  Similar to how lots of Windows 7/8 software would not run on "Windows 9" which is why they went from 8 to 10.



Last I checked its usually built into most ROMS but I COULD be wrong. That aside Android X86 isn't THAT bad...


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2017)

Did they ever release the three first games on Android?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 29, 2017)

I'm quite interested if its gonna run on a Galaxy S3


----------



## YayMii (May 29, 2017)

Minox said:


> Did they ever release the three first games on Android?


They did, but strangely enough, the Android version is Japan-only. The iOS version is international though


----------



## Seriel (May 29, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> (Intel processors are not supported)


F
*clutches her Intel Atom tablet and cries in a corner*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 29, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Unless it checks the android version and refuses to run.  Similar to how lots of Windows 7/8 software would not run on "Windows 9" which is why they went from 8 to 10.


It's not really the same thing, that was just a bug because a lot of apps checking for win9x would just check for the version string starting with "Windows 9" instead of checking for both "Windows 95" and "Windows 98". And it's not really confirmed that that's why Microsoft skipped 9 but it's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2017)

YayMii said:


> They did, but strangely enough, the Android version is Japan-only. The iOS version is international though


And I'm guessing you can't buy the Japanese version unless you have access to the Japanese Google Play store?


----------



## matpower (May 30, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Unless it checks the android version and refuses to run.  Similar to how lots of Windows 7/8 software would not run on "Windows 9" which is why they went from 8 to 10.


I don't think it can do that. As far as I know, you can only target the API for compatibility, so in that scenario, it would show up in the Play Store and then fake "crash". Either way, checking the specific Android version is a dumb idea as you can fake it by messing with the build.prop.


----------



## YayMii (May 30, 2017)

Minox said:


> And I'm guessing you can't buy the Japanese version unless you have access to the Japanese Google Play store?


Well, technically you can access the store page, but it will not allow you to purchase it unless you have a Japanese device linked to your account.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2017)

I just find it weird, Apollo Justice has this.


> Recommended Specs:
> Smartphone and tablet with Android 4.2-6.0, RAM 2 GB or more (Only devices with ARM NEON technology supported).


Why would they change it with Dual Destinies? O_O

I bet is piracy or something, or maybe intel can't handle DAT HIGH RES 3D MT Mobile frame work that ARM NEON can.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 30, 2017)

I don't see any change there, really. Intel devices are x86, not ARM, and I can't think of any other sort of device with 2GB of RAM that wouldn't support NEON.

Frankly, given that Dual Destinies uses 3D models for characters, etc. rather than flat 2D rendering, I'm surprised the minimum specs stayed the same.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 30, 2017)

matpower said:


> Being technical, there's no difference in API levels between 7.1.1 and 7.1.2, ergo, everything that works in Android 7.1.1 works in 7.1.2 by default. (Nougat API level is 24 for 7.0 and 25 for 7.1)
> App description is wrong, so is the OP in a way. I have a feeling that this app description was written before April or whoever wrote it didn't know that there was a minor revision released.


I dunno about that, the game doesn't work on my 7.1.2 phone, just hangs on a black screen.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> I dunno about that, the game doesn't work on my 7.1.2 phone, just hangs on a black screen.


Can you be more specific?

I tried to play it on bluestacks, it works, It can load the game, the same on shield tv. The only problem is that is unplayable. Whenever it supposed to load a video cutscene, the game freezes on black screen. So in short you can't even start the chapter, cause there is a ANIME CUTSCENE IN EVERY CHAPTER BEGINNING. Anyone else having this issue?

My idea is the videos are either encoded somehow the system you use it on doesn't work with it or the game needs a update. Anyway i looked at the files, is two of them. MAIN OBB, contains all the data for the game. PATCH OBB, contains only the video files. They are all in MP4 format and it plays on my pc using any video player, here the details of it, i got it from Media player classic home cinema.



Spoiler: DETAILS



Format                         : MPEG-4
Format profile                 : Base Media
Codec ID                       : isom (isom/iso2/avc1/mp41)
File size                      : 13.2 MiB
Duration                       : 1 min 3 s
Overall bit rate mode          : Variable
Overall bit rate               : 1 753 kb/s
Encoded date                   : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00
Tagged date                    : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00
Writing application            : Lavf53.12.0
FileExtension_Invalid          : mov mp4 m4v m4a m4b m4p 3gpp 3gp 3gpp2 3g2 k3g jpm jpx mqv ismv isma ismt f4v

Video
ID                             : 1
Format                         : AVC
Format/Info                    : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                 : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC         : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames      : 3 frames
Codec ID                       : avc1
Codec ID/Info                  : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                       : 57 s 953 ms
Duration_FirstFrame            : -30 ms
Duration_LastFrame             : -30 ms
Bit rate                       : 1 592 kb/s
Width                          : 1 136 pixels
Height                         : 640 pixels
Display aspect ratio           : 16:9
Frame rate mode                : Constant
Frame rate                     : 29.700 FPS
Color space                    : YUV
Chroma subsampling             : 4:2:0
Bit depth                      : 8 bits
Scan type                      : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)             : 0.074
Stream size                    : 11.0 MiB (84%)
Writing library                : x264 core 116
Encoding settings              : cabac=1 / ref=3 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x1:0x111 / me=hex / subme=7 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.00:0.00 / mixed_ref=0 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=0 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=1 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / interlaced=0 / bluray_compat=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=1 / b_bias=0 / direct=1 / weightb=0 / open_gop=0 / weightp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / intra_refresh=0 / rc_lookahead=40 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=23.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=0 / qpmax=69 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00
Encoded date                   : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00
Tagged date                    : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00

Audio
ID                             : 2
Format                         : AAC
Format/Info                    : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile                 : LC
Codec ID                       : 40
Duration                       : 1 min 3 s
Bit rate mode                  : Variable
Bit rate                       : 288 kb/s
Maximum bit rate               : 320 kb/s
Channel(s)                     : 2 channels
Channel positions              : Front: L R
Sampling rate                  : 44.1 kHz
Frame rate                     : 43.066 FPS (1024 spf)
Compression mode               : Lossy
Stream size                    : 2.13 MiB (16%)
Encoded date                   : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00
Tagged date                    : UTC 1970-01-01 00:00:00


The thing that bugs me is this line. "FileExtension_Invalid          : mov mp4 m4v m4a m4b m4p 3gpp 3gp 3gpp2 3g2 k3g jpm jpx mqv ismv isma ismt f4v"
Is this normal or common to have in details for video files? Still is just a idea. Hoping i can get it to run in bluestacks, it be easier for to share with people instead of a small 3ds screen.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can you be more specific?


I have a Nexus 4 running SimpleAOSP, dunno what else to say. Apollo Justice works fine, but DD doesn't.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> I have a Nexus 4 running SimpleAOSP, dunno what else to say. Apollo Justice works fine, but DD doesn't.


I guess, but like I mentioned.


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I tried to play it on bluestacks, it works, It can load the game, the same on shield tv. The only problem is that is unplayable. Whenever it supposed to load a video cutscene, the game freezes on black screen. So in short you can't even start the chapter, cause there is a ANIME CUTSCENE IN EVERY CHAPTER BEGINNING. Anyone else having this issue?



I am able to load it, but the problem is when the game supposed to load a video, that when is broken. Does your game crash before you even see the capcom logo or title screen? Did you download the game from google play?


----------



## Lycan911 (May 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I guess, but like I mentioned.
> 
> 
> I am able to load it, but the problem is when the game supposed to load a video, that when is broken. Does your game crash before you even see the capcom logo or title screen? Did you download the game from google play?


It shows the black screen as soon as I tap on the game's icon. As for the method of obtaining it... it wasn't Play Store, but someone else confirmed that the crack works so it is a problem with my phone.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ...and every x86 Android tablet. because those exist for some idiotic reason. (mine included)


32 bit ones?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, has anyone been able to run it but has low frame rate even with the anime scenes?


----------



## theoldbucwild (Jul 8, 2017)

or you know play it on 3DS is still an option


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 8, 2017)

theoldbucwild said:


> or you know play it on 3DS is still an option


eww, filthy 240p peasant /s


----------



## theoldbucwild (Jul 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> eww, filthy 240p peasant /s


i prefer playing AA on 3DS. Although I played AJ on emulator


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

theoldbucwild said:


> i prefer playing AA on 3DS. Although I played AJ on emulator


I would prefer to play on switch o.o


----------



## ssss23 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can you be more specific?
> 
> I tried to play it on bluestacks, it works, It can load the game, the same on shield tv. The only problem is that is unplayable. Whenever it supposed to load a video cutscene, the game freezes on black screen. So in short you can't even start the chapter, cause there is a ANIME CUTSCENE IN EVERY CHAPTER BEGINNING. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> ...


 

i have the same problem with bluestacks 
i can see the first screen fine, but when i click new game, the screen just turns black. Did you ever find a way around it?


----------

